# Anyone Out there got a 2010 Boxxer Race or have you ridden one? Looking for feedback



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all

Well for the fourth time, my 66 is going back to the Aussie Importer again as it has suffered the same fate of my previous 66's:madman: . The dreaded problems of 08 Marzocchi are still present in the 09 line. I just dont get it, it worked FLAWLESSLY for 5 months of me beating the **** outta it, then literally over night it just started developing problems, such as creaking crown, loose bushings etc:madmax: 

Well when the replacement comes back, ive decided enough is enough,im selling it and im going to stop being Marzocchi's b!itch and get a different fork. Sad really, the 66 was a great fork that has suffered from **** QC, i loved RC3 dampening and how plush the thing felt, still im tired of riding for a little then having to wait for a replacement fork.:nono: 

I now have a Bass for general FR duties so im gonna spec a Dual crown on my stinky. FOX 40 and BOS are outta the question, no way ill buy a Dorado, so only thing left is a Boxxer.  

Having used a Lyrik on my Bass for the last 2 months, i can say im a converted Rockshox fan now, i love Mission Control dampening and Floodgate, but the main thing is that, unlike marzocchi, Rockshox arnt anal about giving out service manuals and videos as well as the dampers are user service able, unlike the RC3 cart. Ive rebuilt my Lyrik and mates Argyles, and i love how easy it is to service rockshox forks, plus, unlike marzocchi, SRAM recognises that australia exsists and has a good importer aswell as it being rather easy to chase down replacement parts.:thumbsup: 

SO, to the boxxer, i was planning on get a 2010 Team for $1199, but then i thought that if i got the Race for $899, i have some money left over to buy a new Saint RD system and cassette aswell as a few other parts. I plan to start racing next year, so for now ill practice on our new local trails on the race, and next year i may consider purchasing a team and use the race as back up.

Has anyone out there got a 2010 Boxxer race or knows someone who has one? As im keen to here some feedback on them, such as

- Does the Motion Control Compression knob have a noticable effect as the compression is increased
- aside from the dry seals/lack of oil problems that have been present on some boxxers, have you had any issues with the fork? I plan to take the thing apart if i get it and make sure its all lubed up

And mainly just some general feedback on the fork

Cheers for any responses guys

Well Marzocchi..

So long...





And thanks for all the Fish!


----------



## murphdog55 (Feb 5, 2009)

i put a 2010 race on my 07 stinky and it rocks! i'm gonna pull it apart and check the fluids after your last thread but it has not let me down, i turn up the compression for a climb and it pretty much locks out the fork, so you really can feel the difference there

i hope that helps answer your question


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

From what I've read, you'll want to open up the fork and check coil levels before every riding it. You'll also want to make sure that the seals have grease on them.

Otherwise, you should be in good shape.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I rode my friend's M6 for a run at Sol Vista with a 2010 boxxer WC on the front. Vast improvement from my old 2007 Boxxer team. Stiffer, damper felt smoother (Mission vs. Motion control). I ride a 2008 Fox 40 and it is still noticeably stiffer, however the new Boxxer is a great improvement on the older ones.

My teammate bottomed out a 2010 Race and it locked up with Motion Control and is now in for warranty. Note that the Race has Motion Control (older 2009) and the Team and WC have Mission Control (taken from the Totem).

I'd say go for the Team; you get the stiffer fork, better damper and HS compression.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> From what I've read, you'll want to open up the fork and check coil levels before every riding it. You'll also want to make sure that the seals have grease on them.


Ditto. My 2010 WC's performed terrible until I opened them up and added oil and lube. Night and day difference.


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a 2010 Race on my Ellsworth Rogue. It's quite a change from the Fox 36 I had on it earlier. I have changed the oli in the lowers but not the damper oil yet.

My first real ride with the fork wasn't too good as I had the stock spring inside (Red). That's rated at 160-180 lb. Should have changed it to the Yellow spring. That's rated at 140-160 lb. I weigh in at 175 + gear.

I think it's the angle of the fork that requires me to use the softer spring. To fork felt hard with the stock spring even with the compression wide open and sag wasn't even 20%. If the spring change doesn't help I'll open the damper and check that there is right amount of oil in there.

Allso ordered the bottom-out adjustment that's stock on the Team. That includes the elastomer inside the spring and the topcap assembly for the coil side stanchion. 

Next riding day will be Saturday I'll keep you posted on the testing.


----------



## murphdog55 (Feb 5, 2009)

enemy1 said:


> Allso ordered the bottom-out adjustment that's stock on the Team. That includes the elastomer inside the spring and the topcap assembly for the coil side stanchion.


where did you get that from and how much was it?


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I live in Finland (if you don't know the country time to use google  ). I order it straight from the importer as a spare part to my local shop.

The price of the fork from Germany was 550 euros and the bottom-out set should be about 80 euros. The Team costs 850 euros in Germany so the upgrade price isn't that bad.

I ordered it cause I ride DH and FR. I hope I'll get the smoothness for the start of the travel and progressive travel at the end needed for the 6 feet drops. Time will tell if the upgrade is worth it.  I should have the upgrade this week so I'll try it out Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Couple of questions, i know that the team and WC come with both flat and tall crowns in the box aswell as extra springs, does the race come with them aswell? Namely does it come with the different crowns?

Murphdog55: Hows the boxxer feel on the stinky? Does the bike now feel tall and raked out, any pics perhaps? Also which crown are you running?

Cheers guys, keep the responses coming!


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Nick_M2R said:


> Murphdog55: Hows the boxxer feel on the stinky? Does the bike now feel tall and raked out, any pics perhaps? Also which crown are you running?
> 
> Cheers guys, keep the responses coming!


theoretically, it should feel the same. the axle to crown lengths of the 66 and Boxxer are with in 5mm of each other..


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Tried it on a brand new Bouncing Betty and It was so plush. very responsive, and it tracks very well. Even held its line beautifully on a full 2 wheel drift. 

Excellent first impression, really.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

a friend has a 2010 boxxer team on his demo (lol he is not a Sam hill follower, he had it about a year ago) and i had a little ride and, i was just stunned at how nice it felt, comparing it to a 36 talas that was there before, it felt so much better then my boxxer ride. a different riding buddy also has an 06 demo and 2010 boxxer but his is a race and all the feed back from him is plush'ly amazing


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Nick_M2R said:


> Couple of questions, i know that the team and WC come with both flat and tall crowns in the box aswell as extra springs, does the race come with them aswell? Namely does it come with the different crowns?
> 
> Murphdog55: Hows the boxxer feel on the stinky? Does the bike now feel tall and raked out, any pics perhaps? Also which crown are you running?
> 
> Cheers guys, keep the responses coming!


I know this doesn't answer any of the the above questions but.. Honestly you're probably better off getting a '09 Team/WC if you can get it for cheaper than the '10 Race. The dampening system in the '10 team/wc is much better than the '10 Race, and the '09 Team/WC have a more adjustable version of what's in the '10 Race(from what I can see/read)


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Where are you getting your 2010 Boxxers? Everywhere I look is out of stock. I am in US. Thanks.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

enemy1 said:


> I have a 2010 Race on my Ellsworth Rogue. It's quite a change from the Fox 36 I had on it earlier. I have changed the oli in the lowers but not the damper oil yet.
> 
> My first real ride with the fork wasn't too good as I had the stock spring inside (Red). That's rated at 160-180 lb. Should have changed it to the Yellow spring. That's rated at 140-160 lb. I weigh in at 175 + gear.
> 
> ...


I'm on the Team, and found the stock (red) spring too stiff as well. I'm 165 w/o gear. I was worried I had a bad compression cart, but I changed the red for the yellow spring and the fork now behaves as expected. I think they are a little off on their rider wieght listings for the springs.


----------



## murphdog55 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nick_M2R said:


> Couple of questions, i know that the team and WC come with both flat and tall crowns in the box aswell as extra springs, does the race come with them aswell? Namely does it come with the different crowns?
> 
> Murphdog55: Hows the boxxer feel on the stinky? Does the bike now feel tall and raked out, any pics perhaps? Also which crown are you running?
> 
> Cheers guys, keep the responses coming!


the bike feels fine, not to different


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

im with the capt on this 1. if ya can score a deal on a '09 team, do so. im pleased as hell with mine so far. more fork for less money than a entry level '10 despite the larger stantions.

also, the spring, oil and grease issues mentioned above seem to be pretty standard. a spring swap and rebuild have turned a good fork into a very good fork. im 160 lbs so we dumped the med spring for a soft then tossed out the underfilled stock 5 wt for 2.5 in the upper leg and filled the upper seals with slick honey. cant recall what we used in the lower legs but its probably 15 wt. now its more towards the middle of its tuneability rather than at the end which was frustrating at times.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick_M2R said:


> Couple of questions, i know that the team and WC come with both flat and tall crowns in the box aswell as extra springs, does the race come with them aswell? Namely does it come with the different crowns?


Yup, it comes with 2 crowns and 3 springs out of the box. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Cheers guys and thanks murph for the pics, it looks awesome!

To the people saying i should get an 09, you'd be surprised that i can get a 2010 boxxer much cheaper , including the team and WC

For example
2010 Boxxer Race = $899 
2009 Boxxer Race = $849
2010 Boxxer Team = $1199
2009 Boxxer Team = $1274


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thats pretty nutty. even more nutty is the rumor that rs doesnt even have the new '10 seal kits out yet. just heard that today from 1soulrider. yikes!


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

I couldn't go riding this weekend but I managed to change the spring. The isolators had moved quite a bit compared to the "virgin" spring. After changing the spring there was a knocking sound that went a way quite quickly (spring wasn't lubed enough).

Didn't get the bottom-out chingis yet. Hopefully it will be here next week...

Here's a pic of my bike: http://enemy1.pinkbike.com/album/2010-Boxxer-Race/


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

enemy1 said:


> I couldn't go riding this weekend but I managed to change the spring. The isolators had moved quite a bit compared to the "virgin" spring. After changing the spring there was a knocking sound that went a way quite quickly (spring wasn't lubed enough).
> 
> Didn't get the bottom-out chingis yet. Hopefully it will be here next week...
> 
> Here's a pic of my bike: http://enemy1.pinkbike.com/album/2010-Boxxer-Race/


Please update the thread when you get the bottom out thingy, and let us know if it really works.

thanks!


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Christmas came early...










I tried to just drop the bumber in but cause of the isolators it did'nt go in.
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3714045/

I had to pull out the spring and it wasn't easy to slip the elastomer in to the spring.
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3714043/

And finish:
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3714024/

The knob was really stiff but loosend up after a couple of times turning it. It has the 7 full turns as it should.

Still no chance for a test ride. :madman:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

enemy1:
Thanks for posting pics of the bottom out assembly
If im reading those pictures right, it works by when you turn the Bottom Out adjuster to increase the BO, that black rod gets screwed in further so that it impacts the elastomer earlier? Hence leading to more BO resistance?

So was the system hard to install, need any ghetto conversions or is it as easy as pushing the elastomer into the spring and installing the new top cap assembly?


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nick_M2R said:


> If im reading those pictures right, it works by when you turn the Bottom Out adjuster to increase the BO, that black rod gets screwed in further so that it impacts the elastomer earlier? Hence leading to more BO resistance?


Correct. The shaft extends when you turn the knob.



Nick_M2R said:


> So was the system hard to install, need any ghetto conversions or is it as easy as pushing the elastomer into the spring and installing the new top cap assembly?


The only thing that you need to think of is how are you going to push the elastomer in to the spring. The isolators are really tight so you need something really long to push it in. I improvised that from a long hand vice.

You allso need to have a 1.5mm hex key to take off the knob from the cap assembly. You need to take off the knob so you can tighten the new top cap to the stanchion. A 24mm socket is allso needed to remove/install the top cap. Remember to put some grease on the threads of the cap and shaft. Really simple job.

Parts to order:
Boxxer *Team* 2010

No. 19
Part Number: 11.4015.377.000
Description: 10 Boxxer Team Coil Top-Cap/Drop-Stop Assembly (includes adjuster knob)
(My set allso included the pre-load spacers. They are different than the stock Race spacers.)

No. 21
Part Number: 11.4015.379.000
Description: 10 Boxxer Team Drop-Stop Bumper, Qty 1

I'll report more after a good test ride.


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Nick hi can only advise you against a Boxxer. I have a Team and was aware of the internals needing oiling after about 3 days, and after exactly 3 days they got notchy and sticky. They will be completly serviced in a couple of days and then they will be sold. I spoke to a Scott rider in the alps, Ben Walker, hes on the forum here. He told me that after you have oiled them after the 3 days and get them working fine, they need to be relubed very often because the internals dont allow proper oil flow, drying the seals. If your still set on the Boxxers and dont mind the work which needs to be doneI will sell you my basically new Teams. One the positive note, when they were working, they were unbelievable. Very smooth and track the ground brilliant. They stay high up in their travel and dont dive uneccessarily.

Send me a PM if your interested, we can negotiate a price inbetween CRC 630's for the Races and 900 for the teams.

Max


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone else want to comment on springs and weight? I weight 185 w/gear and feel that the stock spring is a bit too stiff, thinking of switching to the yellow spring and a higher viscosity oil in the damper. Anyone have similar results to CC above?


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

NWfreeride said:


> Anyone else want to comment on springs and weight? I weight 185 w/gear and feel that the stock spring is a bit too stiff, thinking of switching to the yellow spring and a higher viscosity oil in the damper. Anyone have similar results to CC above?


Yeah i have the same problems, im 180/185 with gear and I
ve tuned the fork as soft as possible to make it comfourtable. If id be keeping my Team id be doing the same.


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

MaxBS said:


> ...He told me that after you have oiled them after the 3 days and get them working fine, they need to be relubed very often because the internals dont allow proper oil flow, drying the seals...


Nomen est omen?

The oil is not supposed to flow to your dust seals. There is a separate oil seal before that and that will be lubed cause the 15W oil sticks on pretty good. And if there wasn't proper oil flow in the lowers the fork would be sticky straight after service as the bushings make more friction than the dust seals. The dust seals should be really nice after a break-in period.


----------



## enemy1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yesterday I had a proper test ride and fork feels nice.
- The bottom-out works as expected. So I don't have to change springs if I'll do bigger drops. :thumbsup: 
- The yellow spring provides ~25% sag. 
- The compression works as expected. 
- Rebound works as expected. 

It feels like I can hammer through everything with this fork. 
The damping is quite like the Fox 36 Van R I had on earlier but with the Boxxer I can have longer and softer travel. And even with the soft spring I don't have to worry about the fork bottoming-out cause I got the upgrade. If I didn't have the bottom-out I probably would have gone through the whole travel several times and I didn't even do any big jumps or drops. If you get this fork I recommend the bottom-out upgrade. The fork is good value for money.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

cheers for the report enemy1
I probably will end up getting the bottom out adjuster seeing as i will be using the race for FR to, also thanks for posting the part numbers, im gonna contact the aussie distro to see how much the parts cost

knowing australia it probably wont be pretty....


----------

